# Picked this up



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2019)

Had a trapper I know text me and ask if I was still looking for burl. Well duh, of course. His neighbor had a bunch and wanted to get rid of it so I went and checked it out. Got this and a few more chunks of cherry burl that are still in the bed of the truck. Oh, and a new pressure pot.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2019)

And this little fella right here!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2019)

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2019)

Now to get a vacuum chamber so I can dye/stabilize some of this. Some pieces in here for casting plus the cutoffs.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2019)

Heck of a nice fellow to give you all that wood!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2019)

Oh it wasn't free but it was a REALLY GOOD deal. The one piece of cherry burl in my truck is probably 18" long and 8" thick

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2019)

Great haul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice haul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice haul. Just don't tell us the price because it will only makes us envious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2019)

Congrats! Not every day that great bargains are dropped in your lap! What are you planning to make out of these treasures? Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 30, 2019)

After I get set to stabilize/cast, there will be game call, pot call, pen, bottle stopper and pepper mill blanks. Also some bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice haul, Eric!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 30, 2019)

Here's the rest of it. Been cut and under roof for 2 years.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR (Dec 30, 2019)

Right on!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 30, 2019)

What dreams are made of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 30, 2019)

I was thinking the first stuff looked nice and all but personally I don't turn or make calls so it looked a little small for things that I might do all great looking wood THEN I see what's in the truck, now I'm pissed or envious. All bs aside great haul and hope you have tons of fun making stuff with it . I think it would be OK to post pics of the finished projects

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 30, 2019)

Living right Eric!!


----------



## The100road (Dec 30, 2019)

Oh man!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice....


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 1, 2020)

Holy Cow Batman, that's really one truckload. Congratulations. I have a logger friend that sold a truck load of burls to a wood turner for $600 cash. Your trapper friend is a good one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 3, 2020)

I still wish we had an "envious" emoji! I really need it right now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 8, 2020)

Could be the haul of the year!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 8, 2020)

I need to buy a bandsaw. Need to get this cut up. So much stuff needed....so little $$.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 8, 2020)

He had another piece that a guy was supposed to buy. He texted me and told me it fell through. I'm probably going tomorrow and take him a turkey call and pick it up too.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

